# Free tobacco??!?!



## Geoff (Oct 19, 2009)

So we stopped by a stripes in texas this morning to get some brew and they offered a free sample of tobacco to anyone over 18. each packet has about enough to roll 3 cigarettes. not sure how many stripes are doing this though. just thought someone might want to check it out. :drinking:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 19, 2009)

stop smoking


----------



## Poking Victim (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish less kids smoked cigarettes.
I'm not enthused when someone doesn't want to get on a train or some shit because they don't have any tobacco


----------



## lostinspace (Oct 20, 2009)

Poking Victim said:


> I wish less kids smoked cigarettes.
> I'm not enthused when someone doesn't want to get on a train or some shit because they don't have any tobacco


 if you don't smoke why are you posting here. nobody needs your advice to stop smoking. we aren't that stupid we know that it's bad for us. are you guys so stupid that you think that some stuck up prick bitching is going to change how we live our lives. what website am i on? we can hear all that self-righteous shit on the streets don't need it here.:thebird:


----------



## Livingpastense (Oct 21, 2009)

ya smoke it up cancer only comes once.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 21, 2009)

go cancer! I support my freedom to smoke and die early.


----------



## mkirby (Oct 21, 2009)

Let's not have this argument.

Suffice it to say, that it's been proven tobacco is dangerous and addictive.

However, some people still choose to smoke. Maybe for tribal or ritualistic reasons, maybe to to focus, maybe just because they like it.

Smokers don't like being told not to smoke. Yelling at us for it, coughing loud when you walk by us, etc, is annoying. Nonsmokers should respect that.

Nonsmokers don't like it when smokers are constantly asking for cigarettes, or acting jerky when they haven't had one, or blowing smoke in their face. Smokers should respect that.

Everyone chill out.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 21, 2009)

lol ms.mediator eh? 

Thanks for the tip Geoff.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 28, 2009)

American Spirit is giving out free 2x $10 gift certificates to any interested in trying their smokes.

www.tryamericanspirit.com
Promo code: 79196 expires 12/31/09

Gotta make an account to verify age. Open to those 21+ (or crafty liars)
Drivers License/ID number is optional, but speeds verification according to the site.
SSN is given the same deal as ID# but not required.


----------



## veraladd (Oct 28, 2009)

addiction does slow or even inhibit travel all together but it can also fuel it


----------



## Mouse (Oct 30, 2009)

lostinspace said:


> if you don't smoke why are you posting here. nobody needs your advice to stop smoking. we aren't that stupid we know that it's bad for us. are you guys so stupid that you think that some stuck up prick bitching is going to change how we live our lives. what website am i on? we can hear all that self-righteous shit on the streets don't need it here.:thebird:



did you used to hold your breath when you're mommy said you couldn't have a cookie?


----------



## lostinspace (Oct 30, 2009)

Mouse said:


> did you used to hold your breath when you're mommy said you couldn't have a cookie?


 
what the hell does that mean? seriously. you bitch at us for not living our lives the way that you see fit, and then say that we should like it? if you don't smoke, good for you, i really don't care. but i don't care what you think about me smoking and as such don't need to hear what you think that i should quit. i don't blow my smoke in other people's faces, i don't litter my butts, and in general my smoke affects nobody but myself. So why do you care whether i stop smoking?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2009)

lostinspace said:


> what the hell does that mean? seriously. you bitch at us for not living our lives the way that you see fit, and then say that we should like it? if you don't smoke, good for you, i really don't care. but i don't care what you think about me smoking and as such don't need to hear what you think that i should quit. i don't blow my smoke in other people's faces, i don't litter my butts, and in general my smoke affects nobody but myself. So why do you care whether i stop smoking?



sorry, sweets, you're the one doing AAALLLL the bitching, not me. stop acting like a child is what the hell that means. absolutely NO one said anything derogatory to you or about smokers from the start. YOU needlessly flipped out. We have no right to say what we think on this thread? Puhfuckinglease. Your needlessly defensive reaction and protest for us to censor ourselves jsut proves you're a total dill-hole. 

I care because over the past few months I've had the lovely honor of watching BOTH my grandmothers slowly dieing of lung disease. They used to smoke when they were younger, probably haven't had a cig in 30 years, but it's still killing them.the only time my one grandmother leaves the house is to see her doctor. the other one CAN'T leave the house. 24-7 oxygen and full time in home care required. they rarely sleep. they have trouble eating. everything about their lives is pure hell now. My mother's life is turning to shit as well because she's the one who has to care for them.

if you think bitching about people saying "stop smoking" is a good use of your last breaths, so be it. but you're just proving how absolutely STUPID you are. 

besides, you sound like any addict trying to prove they aren't doing anything wrong. stop lying to yourself and forcing your lies on others. switch to heroin, it'll do the job quicker.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 31, 2009)

Whoa... both of you... chill...

Some people smoke, Some people don't smoke.
There are people in both groups who are careless assholes and invade on other people with their habits and choices. Go after the individual, not the group. And as for e-bitching... what's the point?


----------



## wartomods (Oct 31, 2009)

Always remember smokers get agressive if someone advices them to stop smoking. Dont even try.


----------



## genghis braun (Nov 2, 2009)

when you buy a pack of regular cigs, call the company and complain that you got sold a stale pack. they'll send ya a free carton to make up for it....I haven't done it myself personally, but I've heard that it works


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 8, 2009)

lol @ self-righteous non-smokers. i love you guys.

anyway, a lot tobacco companies in major cities send out "the cigarette girls" to bars on weekends to market new tobacco brands and flavors. they scan your ID to collect demographics information, and give you up to three free packs. 

i got housed up in philly by a dude who dated one of these girls, so i was pulling in a free carton a week. keep an eye out for these chicks. shit's awesome.


----------



## nivoldoog (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea, last night, some camel dude, gave me two packs of camel crushes


----------



## CdCase123 (Nov 13, 2009)

lostinspace said:


> you bitch at us for not living and then say that we should like you, i really don't care. but i do care what you think about me smoking and as such need to hear what you think that i should quit. i blow my smoke in other people's faces, i litter my butts, and in general my smoke affects myself. So why do you care



wow brah. seriously. gotta stop smoking.


----------



## mbgeorge (Jan 25, 2010)

if your homebummin' it and have an address you can use, go sign up on a bunch of tobacco companies websites... they'll send you free shit in the mail, i used to get white cartons of smokes that said nothing on them all you have to do is smoke them and tell them what you think about it and they'll keep sending them to you


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 25, 2010)

Dirty Rig said:


> lol @ self-righteous non-smokers. i love you guys.
> 
> anyway, a lot tobacco companies in major cities send out "the cigarette girls" to bars on weekends to market new tobacco brands and flavors. they scan your ID to collect demographics information, and give you up to three free packs.
> 
> i got housed up in philly by a dude who dated one of these girls, so i was pulling in a free carton a week. keep an eye out for these chicks. shit's awesome.



Yeah I've gotten free cigarettes at bars this way before


----------



## Pickles (Jan 26, 2010)

mbgeorge said:


> if your homebummin' it and have an address you can use, go sign up on a bunch of tobacco companies websites... they'll send you free shit in the mail, i used to get white cartons of smokes that said nothing on them all you have to do is smoke them and tell them what you think about it and they'll keep sending them to you


 
Holy Shit. Really?

And to all the people getting all fuckin agro about this thread. No one. cares. Just remember that. All of these posts (besides the cancer post) have just been mindless, regurgitated banter contributing to the utterly pointless war between smokers and avid non-smokers that has been going on since the dawn of time. Or cigarettes I guess. 

:deadhorse:

Stop. fighting. All of you.
Everyone just needs to calm the fuck down.
Non-smokers: take a deep, cleansing breath.
Smokers: smoke a fuckin cigarette.


----------

